# An Old Borresen Article On Short Cycles



## rAJJIN (Nov 20, 2007)

Article by Paul Borrenson 
The following article was written by the late Paul Borrenson. . 

Does the human race not strive for the security of mediocrity. It takes courage to stand out, to be different. To be controversial. Here I am perhaps a controversial amongst controversial's. Nobody would notice you if you where small. I guess you can live with a little attention. 
Nobody is going to notice me if I rehash other peoples ideas. Guess I can live with that. I have worked hard for more than a decade coaching and learning to get to where I am now. I have pretty much personally experienced everything I write about. If I cannot defend it I will not say it. 
If you have the knowledge to make you a 200 LB man then a 230 LB man will have controversial things to say and all the little 200 LB people will criticize the lone 230 LOB person. This is simply an extension of the drive for mediocrity. 
Neitzce said: 

THAT YOU CAN DETERMINE THE WEAKNESS OF A MANS PERSONALITY BY THE AMOUNT OF CRITISISM THAT COMES FROM HIS MOUTH. 

I moved to a new house in country with my wife and children. Bought myself that Staffordshire Bull Terrier puppy and completed The Stack Book. I finally managed to read The History Of Western Philosophy after 3 years, trained ate, slept and attended to my business. 
I imagine a dog with a bowl of chicken happily eating its food when three other dogs come along and start growling. They want the food. If the dog looks up from its meal and growls back at one of the dogs the other two will move in and steal the food. The dog with the chicken needs to keep his head down and continue eating. Eventually the other dogs will start fighting amongst themselves or move onto another potential victim. 
This is an important lesson. If you are to truly succeed as a bodybuilder then you need to keep your eyes well and truly focused on your bowl of food. Focus, do not let things distract you from achieving your objectives. Before we get into hard core use of pharmaceuticals lets agree for the thousandth time that you have to eat every couple of hours, consume plenty of quality protein, train your butt off in the gym. Go to bed early each night. 
Success is about being a participator rather than a spectator in your own life. Successful people do not stay up all night wrapped up in mindless gossip. They eat and get to bed. 
From a platform of doing the basics we can open our eyes and our minds to untold possibilities. Scary stuff for the uninitiated. Remember the first time you injected yourself. Scary at the time and now you probably think nothing of it. Well, perhaps it is time to scare you again. 
Extreme dose use of anabolic steroids does occur. It was inevitable given the mentality of us bodybuilders. I talk daily to people using 1- 5 grams a week. Not just the odd person hundred of people. 
I am not advocating such use. However, I will tell you how it is done. 
First it is not done all the time. It is a now and then stack to blast through sticking points. I am a part of a scientific study at The University Of South Glamorgan in Cardiff. WE are looking at long term steroid users and assessing their health over many parameters. The people that have injured themselves are the people that stay on small to moderate doses all of the time. Later in the year Fergal Grace and myself with have a few papers published supporting my claim. 
I believe but do not as yet have the scientific evidence to support me that. High dose short duration cycles are much less harmful than longer moderate or even low dose courses. 

I propose 15 - 30 day cycles with doses 1,000 mg a day. 

Understand this, a course of this magnitude will produce rapid tissue gain and contradict much of what you currently believe. The possibility of it will attacked by skinny old men an ex champions alike. I say this, unless you have tried it do not knock it. 
You are not going to hurt yourself in 25 days. If you keep a watch for the danger signs such as rising blood pressure you can make appropriate adjustments as you go along. After such a stack I would have 15 days clear. The stack should be designed in such as way that the gear eliminates as the off period begins. 
I would then do a consolidation programme low dose. Under 1 mg per kg bodyweight per day for 6 weeks. The cycle logic I proposed in my first book The Anabolic Edge. Then I would have a 30 day break. 
I believe that breaks longer than 30 days are unproductive. However, not having the breaks at all is downright stupid. 
In our new book The Stack Book (the alpha session) Bill and I have a 10 point countdown before starting any programme let alone a big one. 
Preparation is everything. I imagine an airplane ready to take off. It starts up it engine, taxis out onto the run way and builds up speed. All the while the pilot initiates pre-flight checks. If anything is wrong the plane aborts. 
Too often we rush into programmes without adequate preparation and the plan comes crashing down. 
Health matters. Sick people cannot possibly grow. So, if you are going to seriously have a crack at one of my short duration high dose programmes do the preflight checks first. 

PREFLIGHT CHECKS COUNTDOWN TO THE STACKS…………….. 

10. 
Diet is good: lots of protein, balanced nutrition, not an entirely liquid diet. Any protein supplements, not whey alone, but blends of different isolates. 
9. 
Getting plenty of quality rest. A good 8 hours every night. If not, then this could be the first pharmaceutical step you should consider. Something to help you sleep. Once you go on a stack this will get even harder. Unless you sleep well, in which case leave well alone, augment your sleep with a safe option. 
Absolutely never use GHB…This is no bodybuilding drug and has screwed up more people that Cannabis and Nubain put together. I despise all of these drugs. I was once addicted to nubain and it crept up on me and swallowed me whole for a while. 
GHB does stimulate serotonin and this makes for a little GH production, but it stimulates considerably more cortisol and this makes for the big muscle shrink. 
I prefer a simple benzodiazapene taken intermittently to avoid the possibility of dependence. Twice or three times a week when you really need it. Products of choice are - 
Lorazepam 50mg aka Seresta, aka oxazepan. 
Diazepam 10-15 mg. 
Nitrazepam 50mg. 
Tamazipam lingers the next day too much. 
Another possibility is a good hypnotic which puts you to sleep but wears off once you are in deep sleep. These are non-addictive. 
Zopiclone 
Benzo's are the world's ultimate GH stimulators as well. You must be careful to not take them then go out. Be strict on yourself and have deliberate nights when you do and do not use them. I use them after back and legs. 
Stay away from the latest Hypnoval craze, you lose time on this drug and do not use Nubain under any circumstances, it is insidious and horrible and has ruined more bodybuilders than I can remember. 
8. 
There is no point starting the stack if you cannot get to the gym over the next few weeks. Select a stack that is appropriate to your imminent lifestyle. Likewise, if you are injured or your wife is about to have a baby. Think before you launch before you press the fire button on the stack rocket. Are all systems go ? 
7. 
Health. Are you ill ? If so, is it something that will clear up with a good course of antibiotics ? Remember, a gear course will first drop your immune system, so if you are sick now you will be worse shortly after and this will crash the rocket. 
Most infections can easily be killed off using a course of antibiotics. Indeed there is the high possibility that you are low grade. What do I mean by this ? 
Low grade means that you carry a virus in your body at a level, which your immune system can control but it cannot put out the fire. 
A good friend of mine called Mick had not gained for two years. He was unmotivated, having problems sleeping and feeling very low. I studied his blood test and I suspected that he was low grade, his thyroid was low to mid-normal and his globulin was elevated, a clear sign of someone fighting an infection. 
Mick took Inosine Pranobex for 20 days, 4 tablets a day. He has gained over 40 LB in the year since and his life changed within a week for the better. He had been low grade. 
Inosine Pranobex fortifies the immune system against viral infection and I use a course twice a year or if I am run down cannot shake off a virus. 
For general bacterial infections antibiotics are a must. 
My preferences are: Doxycyline, 100mg per day. 
Otherwise amoxicillin 3 times, 500mg per day combined with tetracycline which kills one particular anaerobe that amoxicillin cannot get. 
For abscesses, you cannot beat Augmentin, which is far superior to fluhroxicillin; the cheaper alternative. 
6. 
Finances: be sure that you can afford the stack you are about to undertake. There is no point over-stretching yourself and not having enough money to eat. I believe that the runway ahead should be clear from the start. I like to have everything I am going to need ready in my special cupboard at the start. This way you can always build little pyramids with the gearboxes and castles with the protein tubs. 
5. 
Remove All demotivators. There are things that will bring our rocket down onto the ground . For the most part these are optional wrong choices that we are making in our daily lives and these must be eliminated immediately if we are truly hardcore and really going for the finish line. Cannabis is one of the worst drugs for bodybuilding that I can think of. It is the single most potent demotivator. Do not tell me that it stimulates androgen production or that it chills you out. I have seen a cannabis addict tear up his floorboards looking for something he had hidden. 
Cannabis produces oestrogen, fact of life. Cannabis negatively affects the part of the mind that motivates us into taking action. It makes you do nothing when you should do something. Its users are prone to mood swings, irrational behavior, temper tantrums and worst of all a higher chance of bacterial infections. 
Nubain. Second worst on the list. This is an opiate and single handedly destroyed an enormous section of British bodybuilding. It creeps up slowly on the users until they get needle frenzy and all the other aspects of an addiction . 
I personally needed a week in detox to get rid of this stuff. Which is the only time I have been in detox, but it shows the extent of the Nubain problem. I entered with innocence thinking all those years ago that it suppressed my cortisol levels. It took me in, chewed me up and spat me out and I was still kicking and screaming. 
GHB. Of late many people are getting GHB addiction and they are harder to deal with than straight heroin addicts. The users cannot feel good, no matter what they do, because they cannot produce enough seretonin. It appears that the damage is permanent and the only possible way back once you are really hooked is methadone. 
People started having little sips throughout the day, which makes them, feel positive and more confident. This is similar to a cocaine addiction in perception and considerably worse because there is a genuine physical dependence with GHB. 
ALCOHOL….The most obvious demotivator. I am not against the odd drink, but if you are going on a course and taking the risks involved there is no place for drinking. 
4. 
Even the best-laid plans of men can go wrong. Commit yourself now to your plan and be prepared to make adjustments. Have definite goals for what you are about to do. You should know where you should be at any given time or date. If you fall behind you must know how the stack works and why it works and make the appropriate adjustment. 
Chart your course, navigate the way ahead and you will be on course, stay on course and arrive at your destination. 
3. 
POSITIVE ATTITUDE…..Be wary of people that will try to throw your rocket off course. Often these will be those closest to you. I find it better to keep quiet about what I am doing until I have done it. Negative people and negative thoughts must be thrown overboard right now. 
2. 
SUPPORT SYSTEMS. I rely heavily on my family and they enable me to realize all that I achieve and succeed in. Even the writing of this book, right now my wife is keeping the children happy in the other room. This is a part of my support system. My friend Kevin is collecting me for training in an hour, My staff help take phone calls so that I can write the book. These support systems are vital and you need to know and plan to make sure they are all "on-line". 
1. 
If everything goes wrong be prepared to make a conscious decision to abort early. If you fall ill or your dog gets sick and you cannot leave his side, then stop immediately regroup and start again later. The decision to abort should be made earlier rather than later. Do not press on regardless if the plane is going to come down, land now, not later. 
Of course with all being well this will not be the case. 

EXAMPLE OF A HIGH DOSE SHORT DURATION STACK 

18 DAYS IN A MASSAGE PARLOUR STACK 
This is a sophisticated stack and I wrote it for a current Mr. Universe to enable this person to gain more mass over the Christmas period. We use this stack on the back of a successful period of gains after competition. This is the second course for Mr. Universe since the show so his bodyweight has reached a plateau and something new and juicy is required to get things moving. 
There is a need for oestrogen buffering firstly it is a good anti-catabolic strategy but also to keep control of the androgenic effects of the steroid aspects of this cycle. 

EACH DAY: 
40mg Tamoxifen 
1 Diazide tablet 
Armidex 2 times 2mg per day 
ANABOLIC 
Two simple strategies were used. Insulin in the form of 30 IU Insulinard taken first thing in the morning rising by 5 IU a day until the peak of 55 IU was achieved. This does deliver a large dose of rapid acting insulin in the first 90 minutes as Insulintard is 30 percent fast acting. For this reason Mr. universe has to eat directly after taken the shot and again an hour later. Large meals with a total of 200 grams of carbohydrates which a 800 Kcals straight off. 
Growth hormone taken in two microcyles throughout the 18 days of the cycle. 
Days 5,6,7,8 4 IU each day take as two divided doses of 2 IU. 
Days 12,13 8 IU taken as four divided doses of 2 IU 
Also T3 at a small dose of 25 MCG a day was recommended. " days on one days off this is purely to increment metabolic activity. 
THE ANTICATABOLIC ASPECT 
We took 2 bottles of Capristan The real product. Both had 50 ML 
ONLY AVAILABLE FROM MYSELF AT THE MOMENT. 

We called them bottles A and B: 

BOTTLE A 
We added 
20 ML Deca 2,00 
20 ML Primo Depot 
10 ML Test propionate 

BOTTLE B 
We added 
20 Ml Testosterone Enanthate 
20 Ml Sustanon 
10 Ml Testosterone Propionate 
This is how the course was structured. Remember this is a big man. Over 330 LB in good condition so you have to adjust accordingly….. 

ALL SHOTS ARE LOCATED 
DAYS 1- 5 
10 Ml bottle A per day. Taken as 4 2.5 ML shots located. 
DAYS 6-12 
5 Ml bottle A and 5 Ml bottle B taken each day. 
DAYS 13 - 18 
10 Ml Bottle B taken each day……. 
I hope that you enjoy my material and if my work is appreciated 
Thank you for the support and I look forward to flying to South Carolina later in the year for the hardest hitting seminar, we will try to stop the world from going round that day. I also have an on-line seminar coming up and if you watch the pages of this magazine they will keep you posted. Whatever you do, don't let the human drive for mediocrity slow you down. Decide for yourself. 

PAUL R BORRESEN


----------



## rAJJIN (Nov 20, 2007)

THE LAST WORDS OF A MADMAN


On January 30th, 2001, Paul Borresen passed away from a drug overdose. Was this a great loss to the bodybuilding world? Such a question is sure to invoke a wide range of responses, for Paul, if anything, was at least controversial. There were those that felt Paul was going to be the next Duchaine of bodybuilding, the new guru that held all the secrets to gaining brutal size. And there were those that felt Paul was a nothing more than a con man with a slick line. 

I spoke with Paul on numerous occasions, many times by phone, and more by email. There were times when I found Paul to be incredibly knowledgeable, motivational, and inspirational. There were also times when I felt as if I were speaking to a 3-year old. Truth be told, Paul Borresen had a horrible drug problem. It became clear to me that most of the time, Paul's genius was obscured by the drugged state he chose over sobriety. And as time went on, his moments of clarity seemed fewer and fewer. 

I mourn Paul's passing for one reason and one reason only. When he was sober, no one could preach the gospel of bodybuilding better than Paul Borresen. Yes, there were times he had no idea what he was talking about. Part of the reason I never printed the interview you are about to read is because after reading some of Paul's work for the now defunct Pump magazine, I realized Paul was not as knowledgeable as he claimed. But it cannot be denied that Paul had a magnetic personality. He inspired those in the sport to want to better themselves. After watching one of his videotapes for the first time, I had an incredible urge to drive to the gym and perform the workout of my life. He simply possessed that intangible quality few people have that allows them to motivate others. 

To me, this was Paul's gift. Yes, he'd spew information that was totally erroneous. Yes, he used his magnetic personality to sucker and dupe a lot of people. It really is a shame that Paul Borresen's life was controlled by his recreational drug use, I can only imagine the impact he might have had on the sport had he not been an addict. I was fortunate in that I had been warned about Paul from the beginning, even Dorian Yates told me that Paul Borresen was not a man who could be trusted. There were those that didn't even want me talk to him, telling me that despite everything I knew, I'd get suckered in by Paul anyway. And yes, Paul did come across as someone you wanted to believe. 

So, here now are undoubtedly the last words of Paul Borresen. Bodybuilding guru or drug-addicted confidence man? Perhaps a little bit of both. You decide 

AE: What's going to be the next big revelation is sports pharmacology for bodybuilders? 

PB: Histamine suppression maybe. I don't know if it's a big revelation, but it's an exciting new development. Asking me the "big revelation" is like asking me the cure for cancer (laughing). This is one of the most interesting new things I know of. I also think short duration big doses of gear occasionally is another new development. But whenever you've got a new development, people certainly do try to shoot you down, don't they? But it is going on and it does work at the right times. 

AE: Let's explore histamine suppression for a moment. How does this work? 

PB: Well, I'm a very strong believer that allergies are the primary reason why we don't grow or why we age. Because our bodies become more and more unable to recognize itself, or starts to think itself is an enemy. A lot of diseases like senility are examples of this, as we get older we start to attack our own brain, Graves disease where we attack our own endocrine system, these diseases develop as we get older and develop as our bodies start to slip. That's really why we age. 

I always look at what's stopping this person from growing, not what will make this person grow. The first most important thing for any bodybuilder is to have a cytotoxic test to find out every food he's allergic to and remove it. That's just simple logic. Allergies occur in times of excess. Bodybuilders live for excess, we force-feed, we overeat, we create more of these reactions in our bodies. The mechanism is histamine, the body creates histamine in an allergic response to try to fight any change in the body. People with allergic reactions take anti-histamines, or histamine suppression. Now, I'm saying that histamine is a control, it's something that holds us back as bodybuilders. It's a defense mechanism that can go wrong. So when you push the gear up or when you push the food up, I find that if you do a cytotoxic test on someone when they're dieting and then you do one on them when they're force feeding they'll end up allergic to a whole host of things when they're force feeding. So I would then use histamine suppression. At times of excess, when you're pushing the course, when you're eating hard, when you're trying to grow, you hit a sticking point, by incorporating an anti-histamine you'll find that growth comes easier. 

AE: That's interesting. 
PB: It works. But I'm sure when this interview goes out, I'm sure everyone will tell me how suicidal it is. You have an idea, and it automatically gets attacked. And I'm not always right. However, when I am right, everyone else had the idea first. That's why I like people like Dan Duchaine, I admire the guy because he speaks his mind. And he's not always right, but he's been right enough times that he deserves a lot of credit. He thought of things like DNP, he came up with the idea of using Cytradren, not me. I'd never even heard of it until one day I saw it in one of his articles and I decided to try it out on my people. You know, I coach a lot of people, and if someone says something works, I see if it works. I often try it out on myself first, or I've got a bodybuilder that I'll go to and say to him, "I don't know if this stuff works, do you want to try it with me?" And you'd be surprised how many people are out there just stupid enough to say yes! (laughing) 

AE: Dan also knows when to admit that he's wrong. [Editors note: Remember, when this interview was conducted, Dan Duchaine was still alive] 

PB: He does, and I like that. How can he be right all the time, how can anyone? But people seem to forget when he's right and remember when he's wrong. That's not fair, that's not seeing the whole picture and the contributions he's made. If I ever made a contribution in my life to bodybuilding as much as the Underground Steroid Handbook made, that is the biggest single contribution to our sport because it brought knowledge to everyday people. All of a sudden it wasn't a few elite people in the world that knew what to do, everyone did! 

AE: I know you've worked with a lot of elite level bodybuilders. Generally what kind of dosages have you seen being used at that level? 

PB: I get accused of naming names all the time, but that's basically a case of people naming names on my behalf. I never coached Dorian, he used to phone me up and ask for my advice, but I never coached him. I certainly never coached Ernie [Taylor] either, or Lee Priest for that matter. I met Lee for the first time at my seminar, he did me the honor of turning up. But, I see some individuals, top amateurs and pros, using very high dosages for a long time. And it concerns me, because whether people like it or not, I'm doing a research study with the University of Glamorgan here in the UK. You'd better get the name of that University right! Anyway, I'm working with a Professor Bruce Davis, he's heading up the team with myself, and we are simply taking subjects than have been on steroids for 20 years or more and looking at them, echogram, cardiogram, testing their fitness, blood tests, everything. It takes a full day for the protocol. 

AE: What are you finding? 

PB: The first 14 people we looked at had cardiac damage. Now that frightened the shit out of me. I can quote this because this is accurate and anyone can check this with Glamorgan, 4 of the subject are probably going to need operations within the next 10 years. Now I did not expect the damage to come out in the cardiac area, I expected it to come out in the liver and the kidneys. Now we're going to produce a paper and I was expecting it to prove that after 20 years of steroid use, everyone was alright. And that isn't the case. After 20 years, 50% of the people were perfectly health, 40% had damage that was repairable, and 10% had irreversible cardiac damage. That's the results so far. That's a bit scary, isn't it? 

AE: It is. 

PB: There's no arguing it either. I know lots of bodybuilders, and I'll take the people I talk to or coach and ask them if they'd like to go along. They get a complete check over, blood test for free. One of the members of my staff, Bill Bingham, he's only 22, and he has elevated cardiac enzyme at age 22. He's now come off everything under my advice. In 10 years time, he would have been one of those 10%. We've got a 27-year old who will need a heart bypass operation before he's 30. It frightened the life out of me because it's hardcore evidence. It's the first quality research into this that I know about. 

AE: How many subjects have been tested so far? 

PB: I've only seen the results from 30 subjects, they've actually tested more. The full study will be 200 subjects by the time the paper is written. 

AE: When do you expect that to be out? 

PB: The paper should be out in 16 weeks. I don't want thousands of people emailing the University of Glamorgan asking for this reseach, but as a magazine you could. They'd happily provide it to you. They'll happily tell you about it. I don't think they'll want to go into exacting details with you because as scientists they need to complete the study, but they will at least confirm the study is ongoing and that the indications are not what we expected. We actually intended to prove that anabolic steroid use was perfectly healthy and all this cardiac stuff has come up. [Editors note: After I transcribed this portion of the tape, I contacted the University to inquire about the test Paul is referring too. Nothing has been confirmed as of yet] 

AE: I look forward to seeing that study. Let's talk about training and nutrition for a bit, I don't believe anyone that interviews you ever takes the time to get your views on those subjects. They always focus on drugs with you. 

PB: They always do when I get interviewed, and it quite honestly annoys me. Drugs are not really what matters, they're not everything are they. 

AE: Well, you know why that is, most people would rather read about drugs. 

PB: I don't know about the people reading the magazines, but publishers definitely like the more controversial stuff. 

AE: For training, I know you really advocate pre-exhaustion and rest-pause style systems. What are the advantages of training in this fashion? 

PB: I go back to the science. Were trying to make muscle fibers thicker to make our bodies bigger. Right? That's what we're doing. The body recruits muscle fibers, and this is in the scientific literature for everyone to see, in reverse order. It recruits the small ones first, they're shorter and stronger. So when we train a 6 to 8 rep set, we only train about 30% of our fibers, and these are going to be the shortest and smallest ones. Therefore, even if we doubled their thickness, we're not going to see huge increases in size. We need to get down to the big, thick, weak fibers, which are only worked in the latter stages of a set or workout. So, it's pure science. When I, or you, are doing a set, we're initially only using the small, strong fibers. As you get weaker, you start to bring into play the larger fibers. So, as you put the weight down and pick another weight up, you're getting deeper. The reason why I like drop-setting, is because by the time you get down to the bar, or using no weight at all, that's when the weakest fibers in your body, which happen to be the largest, are getting hit. And therefore, you're gaining the most size. You have to work down through the muscle fibers, I actually take a workout as a way to recruit all the muscle fibers in a given area, not as an objective to lift weight. The weights immaterial, I don't care if I have to lift egg boxes to get big, I simply want to get big. 

AE: One of the biggest problems I face is convincing people that the weights they use are not as important as the fashion in which they are lifting and the intensity while doing so. 

PB: As you know, I have a back injury, I can no longer do a 400-500 lb bench press. So, I'll do 50-60 reps on flyes, perhaps a triple-drop set of flyes, and then do a 200-300 lb bench press. By then, I'm tired and pre-exhausted. And yes, the guy next to me in the gym is probably looking at me saying, "I can do that", but he couldn't do it after doing what I did. Even Simon, [Cohen] and this man is big and massive, called me up to day to tell me that his chest has been sore for the last 5 days. It told me, "Paul, it's awesome!!!" And this is Mr. Universe getting really excited. He's telling me that he's got a whole new way to train and that he loves it. Now we're planning on putting another 20 lbs on Simon just by improving his training. Here I am at 260-ish, my training partner is 240-ish, and by the end of the workout, we're picking Simon up off the floor. We only did 4 sets, and by the last set, Simon's ready to die. But he loved it, he loved it. He's my star of tomorrow. 

AE: You take a Simon Cohen. How do you advocate someone the size of a Simon Cohen eat during the offseason? 

PB: Macronutrients. I'm concerned with Simon getting 400 g of quality protein down. I'm concerned that Simon doesn't get too fat, within the confines of that, it really doesn't matter what he does. If Simon wants a pizza, I say Simon, have a pizza. I'm more concerned that if his diet is too clean, he cannot eat enough. Also, what the hell are we going to do to clean it up? What are we going to take out if he's living on turkey breasts? My answer is, when you're trying to eat more than you need, which you have to do to get bigger, you've got to use whatever food you can eat. There's only fat, protein, and carbs, there's only fuel. So, as long as their enough protein, and we supplement his diet with 200 g of protein a day, and he eat plenty of steak, turkey, chicken, lean red meat, things like this. He's consuming some source of protein every 2.5 hours, and in between meals, he's having small protein shakes, 10-15 grams of protein. We're trying to keep a constant blood supply of all the amino acids needed for muscle growth. I start my seminars with, "Close your eyes, and imagine a sphere floating in space. It's spinning like the earth, and outside that sphere is the ocean. Running through that ocean are tubes of liquid. Well, that sphere is the muscle cell, and the ocean is the lymph that surrounds it and the tubes are the blood. To build muscle, you've got to get all the amino acids into the muscle cell. To do that, you've got to get them into the lymph, to do that you've got to get them into the blood. And to do that, you've got to get them into the stomach, and to do that you've got to them into the stomach you've got to eat. There are 22 amino acids that you should be eating every 3 hours." 

That's how I start my seminars, with those words. That's what I believe. Nutrition is first about getting those amino acids in, then it's about providing enough energy. That means eating, and eat what the hell you bloody like 

AE: Do you often find that people stop making progress because they're not consuming enough calories? 

PB: Definitely. It's definitely more that than simply not enough protein. It's not enough calories, therefore, the nutrition that's required to build muscle is going to be diverted to providing basic energy needs which is always going to be a priority over muscle growth. 

AE: The reason why I ask is simply because that's what I see every day. When I evaluate people's diets their simply not consuming enough calories. 

PB: Right, they're living on turkey breasts. 

AE: The whole thing has been created by the supplement companies which would have you believe that these athletes live on rice and chicken and eat clean year round. In addition to that, they consume copious amounts of supplements. In reality, this simply isn't happening. 

PB: You know I own a supplement company. The word supplement is the key here. You should eat lots of food, a diet rich in protein, fats, and carbs and then add supplements on top. People who replace their meals with MRP's and things, they're never going to grow. Eat the MRP as well as the meal. That's what an MRP is for, to drink with your steak and eggs. I'm going to be hit for saying this, but all my people have steak and eggs before bed every night. The reason for that is this. In the wild, when a lion eats a zebra, it doesn't only absorb 30 grams of that food, I mean, it only eats once a week. You can extrapolate this to man, we didn't eat every three hours. When we eat, we don't only absorb 30 grams, if we did, we be the size of mice. The fact is that the amount of nutrients we absorb from our food is largely dependent on the kind of food we eat. If you eat red meat and eggs, it's very slowly absorbed. You can eat 150 grams of protein in this fashion and it's going to take all night to be absorbed. That way you're covering yourself throughout the night and you always sleep deep on proteins and fats. It's natural to eat and sleep. So, all my clients will have a big steak and eggs before going to bed, that way I know their muscle cells are getting a constant infusion of amino acids throughout the night. I used to advocate that my clients wake up and eat in the middle of the night. Now I prefer to have them simply eat a high protein moderate fat meal before going to bed.


----------



## rAJJIN (Nov 20, 2007)

Here's an interesting interview from a few yrs back with Paul Borresen R.I.P. 

Testosterone® | No. 51 | May 7, 1999 

The following interview is just that, an interview. We included it because we find it interesting that anyone would use such horrendously large amounts of drugs (okay, so we're sort of like the people who pull over to watch the aftermath of a car accident). In no way do we advocate such dosages, and if you were to ask each of us here at Testosterone individually, we'd probably disagree with a lot of what Paul Borresen says about steroids. Nevertheless, what he has to say makes for damn interesting reading. TC and I got together last week and were throwing around some ideas for keeping Testosterone on the cutting edge of bodybuilding information. We spoke of upcoming articles, new training techniques, and discussed research on state-of-the-art supplements, as well as continual studies on existing products. It was easy to examine the strong points that exist within the magazine. But after patting ourselves on the back for a while, it was time to take a cold, hard look at what could be made better.At one point, TC posed three questions. One, "Who would you be most interested in interviewing?" Two, "If there was one person you would like to see contributing to Testosterone, who would it be?" And three, "Who is the most over-the-edge, balls-to-the-wall individual you know of that you think our readers would like to hear from?" Without hesitation, I replied, "I can answer all three of those questions with the same name-Paul Borresen."To call renegade pharmacologist Paul Borresen an authority on drug usage is an enormous understatement. When it comes to firsthand experience, Paul may very well be the authority! I can't think of too many people who have pushed the pharmacological envelope as far as Paul. Yet, what makes this remarkable man so different than many of the pro bodybuilders who merely stay on whatever gear they can get for as long as they can get it, Paul is one of the most knowledgeable people around in the science of anabolic steroids.University trained, Paul received his bachelor's degree in biochemistry. He graduated with first-class honors. He then went on to get his master's degree in pharmacology, specializing in the study of receptor sites and their function. He's had his work published in medical journals throughout the world, written several books, and had over 200 articles appear in magazines on the various aspects of steroid use and their application to bodybuilding. When some of the top professionals need advice on how to arrange their stacks and cycles for a major show, they call Paul. That list of top professionals-according to Paul-even includes a fellow by the name of Dorian Yates.Some people have practical knowledge. Some people have the schooling. Paul Borresen has both, not to mention a 285-pound physique that doesn't stray far from around 8% body fat! How many of today's "gurus" do you know that can make the same claim?If you're opposed to the radical usage of performance-enhancement drugs, then move on-get the heck out of here. This article isn't for you. For those of you with a more daring nature who'd like to learn from this particular master, you may proceed-with caution.Class is now in session. 

NM: First, Paul, how are you feeling? I heard that you suffered an accident recently. 

PB: Yes, I took a nasty fall and was laid up for four-and-a-half months. It required major surgery. For a long time, I was in a full body brace. While in the hospital, I went down to 170 pounds! I recovered quickly but, of course, I was receiving glutamine, Deca, and growth hormone! It was no problem getting it into the hospital. Since then, I've entered some area contests and won, but my goal is to come back from having a broken back and win the Nationals. 

NM: Any innovative substances that you've been experimenting with? 

PB: Whenever there's anything new, I'll try it! You know of the new oils used to inflate a muscle, like Synthol? Well, I've put together a combination of oils in my lab that contains nandrolone, benzyl alcohol, and silica gel. It provides a permanent growth due to the fact that the silica coats the muscle fibers. But it also gives you 300 milligrams of gear per milliliter. It's really amazing, but it can be overdone, as in the case of Ernie Taylor. Have you seen his triceps? 

NM: Of course. They're so freaky, they look "fake." 

PB: They don't look right. That's an example of an overdone local effect. As far as anything else new, I've been experimenting with prostaglandins since '95. When I won the Northwest Championship, I had six milliliters of Cavajet, which is something that's used to get an erection. But I didn't need it there, so I put it in my arms and shoulders! I've been working with people using Prostaglandins before going to bed at night, and we've seen phenomenal results. They can also be used to provide "local" enlargement. I use it to smooth out my symmetry. 

NM: Were there any side effects? 

PB: I don't feel that the claims of bad side effects are all that genuine. If you look at the risks and side effects of pharmacology as a whole, prostaglandins fall pretty low down on the list. 

NM: What's the typical drug regime of some of the people you coach? 

PB: I'm coaching people who use two thousand milligrams of gear each day. They're very big. If you're going to take that level of anabolics, I believe in very short courses-thirty days, at the most, before your body realizes what happened. I'm a firm believer that receptor sites up-regulate. When you do about 5000 milligrams a week, they respond unbelievably. People are going up a pound a day for 18 days straight. 

NM: So by using super-physiologic dosages and keeping cycles short, you won't need to increase the dosages with each successive cycle? 

PB: You should need less! It's like training. A newcomer does 16 sets and makes gains. The more advanced someone is, the less amount of sets they need to do. I only do about four or five sets. I'm helping Ian Harrison prepare for the Arnold, and he needs even fewer sets per workout. 

NM: How long of a wait do you recommend before starting another course? 

PB: At least 15 days, which comes to 21 days after your last shot. But if you wait too much longer than three weeks, you're going backwards in your progress. You'll spend time "making up" for what you've lost, even if you use anti-catabolics. 

NM: Tell me a little about your company. How did it get started? 

PB: A few years back, my wife and I started a company called Chemical Nutrition. Unfortunately, we took on a partner of dubious integrity. It got so bad that he threatened to put me in a body bag! I ended that relationship and started Biohazard. We've been growing very quickly in the UK, and I'm glad to say that my ex-partner's business is declining badly. I don't follow a business "strategy." I focus on culture. I want to make the best products. I won't bull**** anyone or let anyone work for me who isn't honest. I have an MBA degree, and my business philosophy is not to build an empire; rather, we want to build many castles. I want to make money, but I have to look at myself in the mirror every day. I have to respect what I see. 

NM: What is the most unique Biohazard product? 

PB: We have something called Ravenger 5, which is a special grade of protein powder. It has the exact amino acid make-up, in proprietary order, of human muscle-the only product of its kind. It took a lot of work getting the proper ratios required. We finally came up with a combination of whey, egg albumin, soy isolate, and wheat gluten. The glutamine is not a free form because protein works best in a natural peptide chain. I'm not a big fan of aminos in free form. 

NM: You've been outspoken in the past about professional bodybuilders. You made some statements recently concerning Paul Dillett... 

PB: I have nothing personal against him. He doesn't train all that hard. He's very lazy. I don't like it when bodybuilders rely on massive amounts of gear and don't train correctly or look after their health. Everyone I work with uses high androgens, and we take certain precautions. I have them all on glycerin. It reduces water and blood pressure. It's an indigestible carb, which causes water to be drawn from the surrounding tissues like the skin. It also increases vascularity. 

NM: What is your current stack? 

PB: For the first ten days, I take 1000 mg of Sustanon a day. Days 11 to 20, I take 800 mg of Deca, 400 mg of Primobolan, and 600 mg of test propionate a day. Days 21 to 30, I do 400 mg of propionate, 200 mg of Winstrol, and four of my Triple X capsules, which are a homemade combination of Dinatropinol, T3, and oral insulin. I also take a 30-IU shot of insulin every time I eat a meal. 

NM: Gee, is that all? 

PB: That's what it takes. I want to make the most massive gains possible. I've gained 94 pounds in the last five months. Oh, I almost forgot-I also use growth hormone four days at a time, which is the way a child produces it, in four-day spurts. It doesn't work as well if you stay on it all the time. Consistent use suppresses your natural GH secretion, plus you build up a tolerance to its effects. I use 12 IUs of GH each day I use it. 

NM: No cycling down the dosages of the steroid stack? 

PB: No, I just stop. I don't feel that there's much benefit from cycling down. By distancing the shots and the half-life of the drugs, a "cycle down" occurs naturally. I want to clean out as soon as possible. When people stick in low levels of gear in order to "bridge," they're not clearing anything. 

NM: Any anti-estrogens? 

PB: Aminoglutathiamide is terrific when used the last ten days before a show. It makes you freaky hard. It's a pretty risky drug, however. The ACTH [Adrenal Corticol Tropic Hormone] kickback can create a bigger problem than what you started with. It's a gamble. I use Tamoxifen, 40 mg a day before bed, if I start to get too puffy. 

NM: I noticed that you don't use any orals. 

PB: For what I use, it wouldn't be healthy. I would hate to take 2,000 mg of 2-mg Anavar tablets! 

NM: Definitely not practical. No veterinarian steroids? 

PB: No. One thing I've learned from my studies in pharmacology is that mammalian physiology may be similar, but there are species differences. A veterinarian drug is developed through veterinarian research by companies that design it for animals. There aren't any studies of their effectiveness in humans. You need much higher doses than the proper human equivalent. A dog's testosterone would work in a human, just not as effectively. Since I can't control what's compatible and what isn't, I won't use them. 

NM: Is there really any way of detecting counterfeits? 

PB: It's so easy to fake the ampoules and boxes. Whenever you see an exposé of what is fake and how a "real" steroid should look, the counterfeiters just copy the "real" one. There are a few tricks. For example, Primo shouldn't fall out when you turn the box upside down. 

NM: Unless the dealer has pulled the vial out a few times. 

PB: That's a good point. In that case, it could be real, but you'd think it was fake. There's just no way of knowing. Some guys over here copied the pink pentagon Thai D-bol and put 5 mg of clenbuterol in them. 

NM: Five milligrams?! My God, did anyone die? 

PB: There were nine reported deaths. I took one, and went into the hospital. 

NM: What's your present association with Dorian Yates? 

PB: I take a phone call from Dorian every couple of weeks about technical matters. He'll usually have me come down to his house and ask me about various drugs. I showed him how to use growth hormone and IGF. I helped him with his DNP usage for his last Olympia show. I can honestly say that DNP can produce a condition that's unbelievable, but you've got to get it right! I find it horrendous. My temperature went up to 103 degrees. I was sick, and it felt like I was on fire. 

NM: So in the future, will you just stick to using clen? 

PB: No, I'd still use the DNP. I'll just suffer. It can make you lose five pounds of fat in a week. My waist is 31 inches. That's also one benefit of being in the hospital. I had to have two ribs removed, which made my waist slimmer. Cher had a similar surgical procedure done on her to produce a longer torso look. I love it! 

NM: What is the best steroid, in your opinion? 

PB: If I had to recommend just one, I'd have to say that Deca has the best risk to benefit ratio. But my absolute favorite drug is Primobolan. 

NM: I love Primo, too. People think it's weak because it doesn't produce water weight. Deca, on the other hand, bloats me as much as straight testosterone. 

PB: You're telling me! Deca is very bloating. Not all tests cause as much water retention. But some people seem to go for that bloat, don't they? They equate it with more size. 

NM: What drugs don't you like? 

PB: I don't like testosterone cypionate. It's a very raw drug. It also makes you depressed. Anadrol is a **** drug. The fact that it's a 50-mg tablet tells you how weak it is. 

NM: I've often made that same point, but it's amazing how many people don't "get" it. The low-dosed drugs, like Winstrol, build the most muscle. 

PB: Winstrol is a very potent tissue-building drug in the truest sense! As far as effectiveness in building muscle, 50 mg of Winny tabs will blow 50 mg of Anadrol right out of the water! 

NM: Thank you! It's nice to know I'm not alone in that evaluation. 

PB: It's so obvious. Anadrol is designed to correct anemia. It builds red blood cells. It does not build muscle. It may help at the end of a course to "fill up" on blood, which may help you to hold on to the gained weight. It's a poor man's EPO [erythropoietin]. If I wanted to make a lot of money, I'd design a drug and call it Super-bol 5,000,000! Everyone will think it's really strong! People have so much of this stuff wrong. They think that Primo's weak, when it's actually very strong. They say that Anadrol is powerful, when it's actually very weak. Cypionate is more popular than enanthate, but the enanthate is terrific and cyp is crap. They draw conclusions without really understanding basic pharmacology. People should be using the finer, sophisticated drugs like Primo and Winstrol, not cypionates and the veterinarian products. It's so absurd! 

NM: Does it make sense not to stack too many different steroids? 

PB: All steroids compete with each other. That's why I say to take Sus for ten days, then Deca for ten days, and so on. Proviron is thought to be an anti-estrogen, but it's really an anti-androgen. Clomid is an underrated anti-estrogen. 

NM: How does Clomid differ from Cyclofenil? 

PB: Cyclofenil is a weak estrogen. Even if it competes for estrogen sites, some might get through. Clomid removes the estrogen, so it's much more effective. 

NM: Who's the most outrageous steroid abuser you've ever known? 

PB: I'd love to say, but I can't. 

NM: You don't have to name names. 

PB: Okay, the craziest thing that I've ever seen was done by a British pro. He takes a 100-ml bottle and sticks whatever he can get into it, no matter what. Deca, cyp, Equipoise, anything! He'll then take a five-ml shot of that every three hours. 

NM: Wow! 

PB: He'll also put in ten mg of propionate every day into specific body parts. He doesn't consider that a part of his stack because it's "locating." He does a total of at least 60 shots a day. 

NM: That's mind-boggling. How does he look? 

PB: Pretty ****ing awesome! 

NM: No doubt! Paul, are there any last comments that you'd like to make? 

PB: I just want to be able to provide accurate information and sell products that I know are effective. My motto is, "Ignorance kills-let's kill ignorance." I honestly believe that if we give the people the right information, we'll build this sport. There are a lot of assholes with too much power in our sport! 

NM: I agree. We're doing what we can on this end. I hope that you'll be able to be a regular contributor to Testosterone. Your expertise is invaluable, and I'm sure that our readers will enjoy what you have to say. 

PB: I'd love to write for you guys, and providing honest information to people who care is the right reason for doing so. 

NM: Paul, I know that there's still so much we could talk about. Let's do this again sometime. 

PB: That'd be great. Whew! Did anybody out there get hurt? I'm sure that I don't have to offer a disclaimer to the drug dosages that Paul has advocated. This is obviously for the most advanced bodybuilder with extensive experience in chemical assistance. Nevertheless, Paul's comprehension of the subject is unquestionably vast, and I'm sure that he's left more than a few people with their heads spinning.


----------



## rAJJIN (Nov 20, 2007)

Now Obviously it dosnt take much reading to see this guy
was A Bit Insane. Deffinatley some interesting theories though.
Use the Info for what its worth.....
I DEFFINATLEY would never reccomend the doses he Lists there to ANYONE...Huge or small thats Just an insane amount.


----------



## ASHOP (Nov 22, 2007)

I LOVE  reading his work. Such unique thinking and theories. one thing that I did agree with paul about was his short, high dose HGH therapy 4-5 days every month.


----------



## Tyrone (Nov 25, 2007)

Thanks for the great reads rAJ!!
Borresen had some interesting ideas to say the least.


----------

